# Driving me crazy!



## egpenny (Jun 11, 2013)

*What is the phrase for a dog or a pet that gets depressed when left alone.  It starts with a D, but I can't come up with it.  Damn Senior Moments anyway!*


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 11, 2013)

Disheveled?  It's actually separation anxiety.


----------



## egpenny (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, where did I get the D... no wonder I couldn't think of it.  Consider yourself a lifesaver!


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 11, 2013)

No problem!


----------



## Whisper (Jun 12, 2013)

egpenny said:


> *What is the phrase for a dog or a pet that gets depressed when left alone. It starts with a D, but I can't come up with it. Damn Senior Moments anyway!*



Funny story. My Lab/Dobbie mix used to have separation anxiety. It drove me batty because he would rip apart the house. I had to start leaving him in the garage and he started ripping apart the walls. Finally, I threw an empty box in the garage for him everyday and he would just rip that apart and leave everything alone. I had to stock up on carboard boxes. Every weekend I had to go out and find empty boxes. Sometimes I just had to buy them from a moving store. Then I would just put them together, throw them in the garage and clean up the pieces when I came home from work. It was only later that someone told me that it was separation anxiety, and they made pills for that, but by then, I already had a cure.


----------



## OurJud (Jun 23, 2013)

^^ What concerns me about this, is the fact that you're happy to leave your dog in a state of deep anxiety on a daily basis.


----------



## Whisper (Jun 24, 2013)

OurJud said:


> ^^ What concerns me about this, is the fact that you're happy to leave your dog in a state of deep anxiety on a daily basis.



That was twenty years ago, his name was Whisper and he was the joy of my life. My roommate got a dog so the two were happy together. He's dead now, buried in my backyard. He died more than two years ago and I still tear up when I think about him.


----------



## OurJud (Jun 24, 2013)

Apologies, Whisper, but if the reply that prompted my comments had sounded slightly more sympathetic to your dog's needs I wouldn't have said what I did.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 24, 2013)

There's also a difference between separation anxiety and being bored. It could just be that the boxes gave the dog the toys he needed.


----------

